# Problems with my plastisol transfers



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

I am having problems with my platisol transfers. I am using wilflex ink, union transfer powder and soft touch transfer paper. I screen print my image, put the tranfer powder on, knock off the excess, then stick under flash dryer for a few seconds. I am printing on 50/50 sweat pants. when I peel the transfer paper off it looks good but i can take my finger and pull the transfer off. Some of them just peel right off with hardly any effort. What could be wrong? I did have a couple of them that the paper stuck to the garment and when i peeled off part of the image peeled off with it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's your time and temperature settings on your heat press?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

splathead said:


> What's your time and temperature settings on your heat press?



350 for 8 seconds


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

this is what I would try:

1. Test your press temperatures to be sure your press settings are accurate.

2. Increase your dwell time to 10 seconds or so.

3. Increase your pressure.

4. If none of that works for the transfers you have left, print some more and decrease your gel cure time. They may not be sticking because the ink is already cured.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I had that problem becasue I was leaving the transfer paper under the flash dryer too long. The ink WAS curing on the transfer paper. Now I put it under the flash dryer for 2 seconds...literally.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm still betting overcured under the flash.


----------

